# OMG this is ridiculous



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

Look a bunch of losers changed my siggy to what ?

*Unban to Ban* 


Low life you all are, if you cant agree with general consensus then this is the way to force things 

I hope you all ......................................... 
I wonder if someone will make my account underprivileged too 
 *s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd227/graphicsgrotto1/nextgensmileys/misc/smsmileys1.gif 

*And now i cant even use Advanced editing options in advanced editing box.
Cant even bold the texts, cant even linkify or imagify by clicking on buttons.
*
Please guys this is serious !

*i65.photobucket.com/albums/h224/VaDare/loser.jpg


and seriously I aint gonna quit, I will publicize it everywhere i know !

 *s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd227/graphicsgrotto1/nextgensmileys/emotions/smemotions10.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 1, 2008)

hmmm they can also read our messages then?


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

I dont know but seriously what the hell is the point of changing the siggy and then not allowing to edit by clicking on buttons.

gaurav u were right in leaving this forum for some time.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 1, 2008)

Losers!!! Dont have the guts to come out and have their say.. Btw, congrats on ur 2000th post, whenever u feel like posting..


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 1, 2008)

WTF.....who did it?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 1, 2008)

T159 said:


> I dont know but seriously what the hell is the point of changing the siggy and then not allowing to edit by clicking on buttons.
> 
> *gaurav u were right in leaving this forum for some time.*



But its still the same isnt it?


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 1, 2008)

lol @ mod who did this.. anyway.. not good!


----------



## iMav (Aug 1, 2008)

OMG! 

We got a Joker here. Hey T, Why... so... serious...


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 1, 2008)

The same phucking coward has also changed my siggy


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

^^this hollow world with hollow dotards

so this was the think they were doing behind our back
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=902297&postcount=395



> All these protests are not gonna do any good. You guys dont know a lot of stuff that's been going on behind the scenes. So just trust us with our decisions.



trust is broken kalpik


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 1, 2008)

sig hunter.. hmmmm!!!


----------



## Garbage (Aug 1, 2008)

T159 said:
			
		

> trust is broken kalpik


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 1, 2008)

> trust is broken kalpik


I seriously doubt kalpik would do that.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 1, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> The same phucking coward has also changed my siggy


Your original sig:


> Unban Praka123
> Unban Praka
> Unban
> Unban Praka
> ...


The conversation i had with you over PM:

*img168.imageshack.us/img168/2350/screenshotdigitforumreyap9.th.png

Your sig *after* i edited it:


> Unban Praka123


I REALLY dont see anything wrong with what i did. So think twice before slinging out abuses..

P.S.: I did NOT edit T159's signature.


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

^^I dont know who did it, but what are the other mods doing 
hunting down spammers ? Kalpik was speaking on behalf of the group


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 1, 2008)

^^ Yeah kalpik is a nice guy.He did the right thing by editing cadcrazy's siggy.It was too long and same thing was written again and again.


----------



## Pat (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey T..Take a chill pill..I agree its not right to change someones signature like that but the kind of post you made (the first one is this thread) is really unwarranted and uncalled for.


----------



## iMav (Aug 1, 2008)

Well there are 2 possibilities:

1. Was done deliberately, which I wonder why and am against. There should have been a prior notification sent to T.
2. Someone was fooling around, in which case the guy should say something before this snow-balls into something big.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 1, 2008)

whoever did should just come up,post a pic showing his hands on his ears(kan pakad ke),and say sorry(or maybe sorry shaktimaan if he is a fan).


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 1, 2008)

Never mind.. he is little emotional.. 

As a member of this forum, I find long useless siggy is irritating.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 1, 2008)

Pat said:


> Hey T..Take a chill pill..I agree its not right to change someones signature like that but the kind of post you made (the first one is this thread) is really unwarranted and uncalled for.



The guy changed unban praka to ban praka that shows a lot about his character.
He could have easily removed that line unban praka but he changed it to ban praka.Whats cooking?


----------



## Pat (Aug 1, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> The guy changed unban - ban praka that shows a lot about his character.
> He could have easily removed that line unban praka but he changed it to ban praka.Whats cooking?



Which I agree is wrong, but does not deserve the harsh words that T used in his first post.


----------



## IT Idiot (Aug 1, 2008)

not cool. bad


----------



## iMav (Aug 1, 2008)

As much I am against this, I would request members not to make assumptions and reach conclusions like Aaj Tak & India Today.


----------



## Pat (Aug 1, 2008)

IT Idiot said:


> not cool. bad



Lol! Ye fir aa gaya  Welcome Mr. Cool


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

Pat said:


> Hey T..Take a chill pill..I agree its not right to change someones signature like that but the kind of post you made (the first one is this thread) is really unwarranted and uncalled for.


Its not about the change in siggy ! I wouldnt mind that.

but its not just siggy....its how some losers try to force their ways.


I hope my post is not too much, no hardcore cussing.

Hell and herpes are not profane.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 1, 2008)

iMav said:


> As much I am against this, I would request members not to make assumptions and reach conclusions like Aaj Tak & India Today.



You forgot Star news.


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

and did i say that some previlages has been taken away, like i cant use the buttons, have to type all this 
* :rolleyes :lol and all such markup

lolz*


----------



## iMav (Aug 1, 2008)

As in you can't *do this* (I selected the text and clicked on *B*) and neither can you do _this_ without entering the bbcodes manually?  Sorry


----------



## IT Idiot (Aug 1, 2008)

Pat said:


> Lol! Ye fir aa gaya  Welcome Mr. Cool



Thank you.  Have a cool day!


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 1, 2008)

iMav said:


> As in you can't *do this* (I selected the text and clicked on *B*) and neither can you do _this_ without entering the bbcodes manually?  Sorry


HAHHA.. good one..


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

^^ryan red on teasing


----------



## iMav (Aug 1, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^ryan red on teasing


More like:

_ryan_ red on *teasing* (no bbcodes used).


----------



## hellknight (Aug 1, 2008)

My signature is alright.. but changing a signature is perhaps an attack on the privacy of the members..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 1, 2008)

Editing quotes and posts was acceptable but siggies?WTF!


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 2, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Editing quotes and posts was acceptable but siggies?WTF!



lol, a new revolution


----------



## iMav (Aug 2, 2008)

Revolution, that's what T wanted  And only he got it.


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2008)

iMav said:


> More like:
> 
> _ryan_ red on *teasing* (no bbcodes used).


look i can code  
see the first post, and I have unismilies too 

and yes gigasmilies too, and these things will do nothing more than urging me to complete unismilies for FF3....hahaha


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow after a hectic and tiresome week of moving house and all, I login now on my cell and I find the right dose of masala to unwind here lolz. @T159, relax lol don't get so hot headed , probably someone was fooling around in which case that mod will be warned and acted upon. Take it easy. P.s: anybody know how to get <enter> on a cellphone? I miss my E6.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 2, 2008)

Press 0 thrice perhaps ..??

Well.. I too believe whoever did it was fooling around (or trying to be funny).. Too bad his jokes were not taken in the spirit he expected ..


----------



## mehulved (Aug 2, 2008)

I doubt if some mod will play fool like this. Maybe you left your account logged on to a PC, which someone else got access to and played the prank?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 2, 2008)

T159 can't dance sala


----------



## slugger (Aug 2, 2008)

whole lotta crap happenin on the forum these days


----------



## goobimama (Aug 2, 2008)

Okay while we figure all this out, can someone let T159 edit his siggy and do posting normally? I'll try to figure it out with my pea brain.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 2, 2008)

mehulved said:


> I doubt if some mod will play fool like this. Maybe you left your account logged on to a PC, which someone else got access to and played the prank?



And yeah that guy knows a lot about whats happening in this forum.What a coincidence?


----------



## shantanu (Aug 2, 2008)

I just came to know about this thread and rushed in to apologise for my irresponsibility as a mod. I honestly did it as a joke and didn't think it would have such serious repercussions. I also didn't know what might be stopping you, T159, from editing your siggy and other options, something which I will get fixed ASAP. ( my hand is not in it )

Again, I obviously should have told T159 about editing his siggy even if it was a joke. I realise my mistake now. And please don't blame the rest of the mod team, they got wild when they came to know about this. 

I hope this apology is well received and we can put this mess behind us. 

Yours apologetically,

Shantanu


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 2, 2008)

shantanu said:


> I just came to know about this thread and rushed in to apologise for my irresponsibility as a mod. I honestly did it as a joke and didn't think it would have such serious repercussions. I also didn't know what might be stopping you, T159, from editing your siggy and other options, something which I will get fixed ASAP. ( my hand is not in it )
> 
> Again, I obviously should have told T159 about editing his siggy even if it was a joke. I realise my mistake now. And please don't blame the rest of the mod team, they got wild when they came to know about this.
> 
> ...


lol  i never thought it will be you.Chalo maaf kiya.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 2, 2008)

Yea well.. I guess someone ows me an apology too for the name slinging


----------



## IT Idiot (Aug 2, 2008)

cool ending


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 2, 2008)

IT Idiot said:


> cool ending


If you wanna learn some new words, let me know.


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 2, 2008)

"Cool" Is that the only word you know?


----------



## IT Idiot (Aug 2, 2008)

no, not really. But I like that word. Whats wrong? Be cool


----------



## kalpik (Aug 2, 2008)

^^ Please dont post in threads if you only have to post "cool"..


----------



## IT Idiot (Aug 2, 2008)

^ Did I do that? There are other words than cool in my replies. 

Be a cool mod dude. You seem to be over aggressive. Not good for health  

Be cool


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 2, 2008)

*smileydatabase.com/s/458.gif


----------



## Garbage (Aug 2, 2008)

IT Idiot said:


> ^ Did I do that? There are other words than cool in my replies.
> 
> Be a cool mod dude. You seem to be over aggressive. Not good for health
> 
> Be cool


WTH...

Check IT Idiot's reply to another thread...


----------



## jal_desai (Aug 2, 2008)

well... khel khatam paisa hajam...  sabne sabko maaf kiya... ab hamse ye aur nahin dekha jaata matlab nahin dekha jaata... phew...


----------



## kalpik (Aug 2, 2008)

IT Idiot said:


> ^ Did I do that? There are other words than cool in my replies.
> 
> Be a cool mod dude. You seem to be over aggressive. Not good for health
> 
> Be cool


Ok, its NOT funny.. You need to stop doing that.


----------



## iMav (Aug 2, 2008)

Someone is going into cool shameful misery. Any guesses?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 2, 2008)

Cool has already been in misery for a week. Next time will be kaboom.


----------



## IT Idiot (Aug 2, 2008)

^ naab, go ahead and ban me. COOL  

naabs


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 2, 2008)

^^ He sounds like Rajini from the movie Sivaji. "Cooool!" is his favourite word in the movie 

Er... that was offtopic.


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 2, 2008)

are mere aane se pehele hi sab khatam hogaya 

chalo now its COOL


----------



## axxo (Aug 2, 2008)

atleast he isnt posting that gal pic with C and L printed on T-shirt...


----------



## slugger (Aug 2, 2008)

now can anybody point out _that line_ in the forum's TOS which says that if you feel cool about a certain thing you can not say so

or have the forum Mods now going to dictate how we are supposed to feel about a certain thing [u *have to* feel uncool between 2 cool feelings]

Cool going IT idiot


----------



## goobimama (Aug 2, 2008)

It appears that you haven't even read the Forum Rules.


			
				forum rules said:
			
		

> * Replies.
> Monosyllabic replies and replies such as "I agree," "Yes," *"Cool,"* etc. will not be tolerated, and can be deleted without notice at the discretion of the moderators.


Of course, continuously posting such stuff can only result in bye bye kansas.


----------



## iMav (Aug 2, 2008)

Slugger you made Goobi read the forum rules.  Good going. Now he will avenge his time wasted in reading them.   In the words of an idiot (literally & figuratively) that's _cool_.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 2, 2008)

^ zOMG. lol


----------



## adi007 (Aug 2, 2008)

I am having a strange feeling that this IT idiot is vaibhavtek ....


----------



## nvidia (Aug 2, 2008)

^^Impossible.. He's already there in the forum with a different id.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 2, 2008)

^ Most Wanted ?


----------



## nvidia (Aug 2, 2008)

^^Nope..
Krazzy Warrior!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 2, 2008)

vaibhavtek ?
oh...he was a COOL kid..


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 2, 2008)

Even vaibhavtek is "cooler" than IT Idiot 
But whats happening here?
Thread was started for another purpose (and I believe it has been sorted out too)
Now why this ruckus again?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 2, 2008)

stfu naabs......none of you is cooler than dave.

and don't you guys ever piss off dave.


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 2, 2008)

R.I.P.


----------



## enticer86 (Aug 2, 2008)

IT Idiot said:


> cool ending





IT Idiot said:


> no, not really. But I like that word. Whats wrong? Be cool





IT Idiot said:


> ^ naab, go ahead and ban me. COOL
> 
> naabs





IT Idiot said:


> ^ Did I do that? There are other words than cool in my replies.
> 
> Be a cool mod dude. You seem to be over aggressive. Not good for health
> 
> Be cool





Using cool so many times is no more cool- its looks so archaic if u ask me.
Be cool, but not a fool


----------



## Garbage (Aug 2, 2008)

Now, shld I request any mod to close the thread ??


----------



## enticer86 (Aug 2, 2008)

Garbage said:


> Now, shld I request any mod to close the thread ??



yup


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 2, 2008)

Talk about unlucky, I ran out of balance when I was just about to close. So again R.I.P.


----------

